# suche gute PC Lautsprecher bis 50,- Euro



## Don-Camilo (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen neuen 144 Hz Monitor gekauft (Acer XF240H). Der hat 2x2 Watt Lautsprecher verbaut und die klingen absolut blechern und schlecht!!!!

Nun wurde mir von einigen Experten hier empfohlen, mir lieber ein paar PC Lautsprecher dazu zu kaufen soll, die klingen viel besser als die verbauten in Monitoren.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine guten Lautsprecher in Monitoren.
> Kauf dir welche für 20€ dazu, die klingen besser.



Meine Wünsche an die PC-Lautsprecher:
- voller & guter satter realer Klang
- wenn es gut ist, per USB Kabel für den Strom anschliesbar(muss aber nicht)
- wenn sie nett & stylisch  aussehen würden, wäre das schön.
- so klein wie möglich, da sie auf dem Schreibtisch stehen ... aber nicht wenn daduch der Klang schlechter werden würde
- Budget 20-50,- Euro

habe hier mal paar rausgesucht die mir gefallen würden, ob die gut sind kann ich leider nicht sagen:

Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Cabstone SoundBar 6W Stereo Lautsprecher fur PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Satechi Dual Sonic Lautsprecher 2.0 Kanal: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Bose(R) Companion(R) 2 Serie III Multimedia: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


... habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich ... wenn Ihr noch andere Ideen habt, bitte schreibt mir das gern!

Lieben Gruß aus Hamburg ... DC


----------



## Tilfred (25. Juli 2017)

So klein wie möglich und gut und 50 €.

Eijeijei!

Mein Vorschlag bestell Dir von denen die Du da rausgesucht hast, und vergleiche die
mit den Monitorboxen. Besser wird wahrscheinlich alles sein. Geh zum Discounter oder
Musikfachmarkt und hör Dir da was an.

Das ist so eine Preisklasse wo ich einfach nicht viel erwarten kann, und wenn mir Sound 
wichtig ist spare ich da am falschen Ende. Ich schaue mich da auch gebraucht um.


----------



## Don-Camilo (25. Juli 2017)

... wenn der Preis zu niedrig ist, dann schaue ich mich halt nach gebrauchte um ... nur nach welchen guten 2.0 PC Lautsprechern soll ich mich denn umschauen, kannst Du mir Bitte mal einen Tipp geben ...?


----------



## Tilfred (25. Juli 2017)

Relativ gute aktiv Boxen fangen bei sag ich mal 100 Euro an. Eher pro Stück.

Relativ gute passive bei 50. Auch eher pro Stück. Hier wäre dann noch der Verstärker
mit 50 ca bis unendlich zu veranschlagen. Diese Dinger machen in der Regel nichts als lauter.
Bis hin zu welchen mit vielen Anschlüssen und zusätzlicher Soundverwaltung. Was in Deinem 
Fall die Soundkarte macht. 

Da kann ich bessere Verarbeitung und einigermaßen gescheite Bauteile erwarten.

Hersteller gibt es genug, meist sind das 2 Wege, Tief/Mitteltöner und Hochtöner. Da kann
ich fast nach Optik einkaufen. Werte, Maße und so weiter sind da fast identisch. Bestellen,
anhören, was taugt behalten.

Einmal fast nur aktiv

Studio-Monitore Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

passiv

Lautsprecher mit Typ: Kompaktlautsprecher, Prinzip: 2-Wege Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Verstärker

Verstärker Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein besserer Verstärker ist in der Regel größer und schwerer, aber um ein Zimmer
mit bis 20 qm zu beschallen, reichen angegebene 50 Watt pro Kanal. Effektiv sogar weniger.
Da lieber etwas mehr in die Boxen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Juli 2017)

Ich würde etwas sparen und mir die Edifier oder die Behringer (findest du beide unter dem Link mit den aktiven) holen. Da hast du mehr Freude dran als den T20 oder dergleichen ^^


----------



## Don-Camilo (25. Juli 2017)

...vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Mühe und die netten Antworten!

Denke mal, nachdem ich mir nur ein paar PC Lautsprecher für meinem PC kaufen sollte ...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine guten Lautsprecher in Monitoren.
> Kauf dir welche für 20€ dazu, die klingen besser.



... sind Eure Vorschläge schon fast HighEnd (aus meiner Sicht)!

EDIFIER M2280 Design-Lautsprecherset: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Genius SP-HF1250B 2-Wege Aktivbox Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
GOgroove PC 2.0 Lautsprecher Set: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

... denke mal, ich werde mir ein  Set von denen hier kaufen und hoffen das eines von den aufgeführten aus EURER sich einigermassen akzeptabel ist und  zu meinen PC passt ...!?

LG DC


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2017)

Schau dir dein genanntes Genius an, das ist für den Preis schon sehr brauchbar.


----------



## Don-Camilo (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo Tilfred,
mir ist gerade eingefallen, das ich noch ein Set Canton Movi 10 MX Surround Anlage und einen Canton AV Reviver habe.

Kann ich zwei von den kleinen oder den passive Center an meinem Monitor/ PC anschliessen (ASRock Z97 PRO 4 Mainboard) oder müsste ich mir dazu wieder einen Verstärker oder Soundkarte kaufen (welcher würdest Du empfehlen?) .... ?

geht sowas:
ASUS Xonar DG retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
100 Watt HiFi-Verstarker Kompakt Cinch In Stereo: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Vielen lieben Dank ... DC




Tilfred schrieb:


> Relativ gute aktiv Boxen fangen bei sag ich mal 100 Euro an. Eher pro Stück.
> Relativ gute passive bei 50. Auch eher pro Stück. Hier wäre dann noch der Verstärker
> mit 50 ca bis unendlich zu veranschlagen. Diese Dinger machen in der Regel nichts als lauter.
> Bis hin zu welchen mit vielen Anschlüssen und zusätzlicher Soundverwaltung. Was in Deinem
> ...


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2017)

Jeder passive Lautsprecher braucht einen Verstärker. Die Soundkarte kannst du dir aber sparen.
Die kleinen Satelliten Lautsprecher kannst du mit Verstärker ans Mainboard klemmen, aber unten rum wird der klang eher sehr dünn sein. Das Movie 10 System ist ausgelegt, um mit Subwoofer betrieben zu werden, die Satelliten alleine werden sich kaum besser als Lautsprecher im Monitor anhören.


----------



## Don-Camilo (27. Juli 2017)

... vielen Dank soweit!!!

Gibt es neben den Genius noch Vorschläge in Sachen "aktive PC Lautsprecher", ich bin für jeden Tipp sehr sehr dankbar, da ich wenig Ahnung habe und ich mir keine Logiblech hinstellen wollte ...!? 

 ... ist gar nicht so einfach gute Boxen für den PC zu finden, Top Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis und dann sollen sie auch noch Schick aussehen und klein sein .... Danke für die Tipps!!!

LG DC


----------



## eXquisite (27. Juli 2017)

Hercules XPS 2.0 60 DJ Set - bei Thomann schauen, wirklich Spaß haben kannst du wenn du gebraucht mal nach M-Audio BX5 schaust. 

Gruß


----------



## hotfirefox (27. Juli 2017)

Passiv kannst mal nach Scythe Kro craft mini schauen + Amp, wenn du noch welche findest.
Hab ich auch auf dem Schreibtisch, als platzsparend LS.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (27. Juli 2017)

Du kannst natürlich die komplette Canton Anlage samt AV Receiver anschließen.

Also alle 5 Satelliten und den Woofer sofern alles da ist. Dann bräuchtest Du nichts
Neues kaufen.

Mit Klinke aus dem Rechner und mit Chinch auf den Receiver. Je nach Anschluß.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audio-Kabel-...199167?hash=item3f677d37bf:g:R1UAAOSw9GhYd7ld

Du mußt da auch nicht alle Boxen anschließen. 2 kleine und der Woofer reichen ja
für Stereo.


----------



## Don-Camilo (27. Juli 2017)

... naja bissl viel Sound denke ich mal, eingetlich wollte ich nur einen guten 144 Hz Monitor mit kleinen Lautsprechn drin. Nachdem die Lautsprecher im Acer XF240H blechern klingen, wollte ich kleine Boxen bis ca. 20,- Euro dazu kaufen.

Dann war meine Idee kleine Logitech dazu zu kaufen, ... davon haben mir aber von allen abgeraten und nun habe ich mir die https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00AY9ZZTI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 bestellt, die mir aber eigentlich auch schon fast zu gross sind.
Und nun soll ich mir meine grosse Canton 5.1 Souround Anlage neben meinen PC stellen, wo ich sowieso schon so wenig Platz habe ... !!!

Samstag kommen die Genius SP-HF1250B und ich hoffe die sind nicht zu gross und haben einen guten Klang. Ansonsten habe ich noch die Creative Inspire T12 2.0 und die Teufel Concept B20 auf dem Zettel ... ich hoffe meine Auswahl ist oki und für guten Klang am PC ist somit gesorgt!

... welche würdet Ihr nehmen aus meiner Auswahl oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge ?

Lieben Gruß aus Hamburg ... DC


----------



## Don-Camilo (27. Juli 2017)

doppel Post bitte löschen!!!


----------



## JackA (28. Juli 2017)

Du musst halt beim Klang eine Grundregel beachten, die dir vllt. nicht ganz klar ist.
Guter kompromissloser Klang braucht Volumen und Volumen gelingt nur, wenn entsprechend groß gebaut wird.
Lösungen wie von BOSE und co. bringen zwar viel Bass aus relativ kleinen Baumaßen, das gelingt aber auch nur durch Umlenkungen im Gehäuse und auf Kosten des restlichen Klangs.
Sowas könntest du dir noch ansehen, wenn es richtig kompakt sein soll: August MS515, zusätzlich kannst du die auch mal mitnehmen, um dich portabel beschallen zu lassen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5ngKs6LQYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20yWsQOeQn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (28. Juli 2017)

Don-Camilo schrieb:


> Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Ich hab die meinem Vater gekauft und er ist soweit zufrieden damit.


----------



## D0pefish (28. Juli 2017)

Mit gebrauchten aktiven JBL Control One oder Nachbauten von McCrypt oder McGrey haut man den ganzen LG und Creative-Müll an die Wand. Wäre meine Empfehlung, wenn es günstig und trotzdem gut sein soll. Wer neutralen Sound will sucht sich kleine aktive Studio-Monitore und fährt immer besser als mit sogenannten PC-Lautsprechern oder PC-2.1 Systemen. Diese überteuerten Brüllwürfel mit Subwoofer-Pappkartonage und Schnelldefektgarantie sind die Geißel Gottes. Dabei schiele ich auch auf die Frage Onboard oder Gaming-Soundkarte aber wenn Plazebo und akustische Verfremdung besser sein sollen...ok, nur zu.


----------



## taks (28. Juli 2017)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Dabei schiele ich auch auf die Frage Onboard oder Gaming-Soundkarte aber wenn Plazebo und akustische Verfremdung besser sein sollen...ok, nur zu.



Bei einem Budget von ~50€ noch eine Soundkarte rein zu drücken nützt ja auch wirklich viel...
Wenn der TE Lautsprecher für um die 50€ sucht, sind die "Brüllwürfel" nun mal eine gute Option.
Wenn das Budget Richtung 150€+ geht sieht das Ganze wieder anders aus.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Juli 2017)

Dann viel Spaß mit den bestellten Boxen. Wenn sie da sind melde Dich mal
wegen Feedback.

Und wenn Du Bock hast vergleiche spaßhalber diese mit 2! Lautsprechern
ohne Subwoofer! von Deiner Canton Anlage.


----------



## Don-Camilo (30. Juli 2017)

... übrigens, ich habe die Möglichkeit günstig an die "Teufel Concept B 20" ran zu kommen (sind klein und stylisch für meinen Schreibtisch), sind die mehr zu empfehlen als die Genius SP-HF1250B ... kann mir da einer helfen ...??

LG DC


----------



## Don-Camilo (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
sorry ich nochmal .

Hatte mir ja, aufgrund Eurer Tipp's die Genius SP-HF1250B bestellt. Die klingen richtig gut finde ich, nur findet meine Frau die Boxen viel zu gross und potthäslich.

Jetzt habe ich den Auftrag bekommen Boxen (ggf. eine Soundbar und Boxen) zu suchen, die man an meinen PC anschliessen kann (und mit unserer FritzBox 7490 über WLAN zu koppeln sind) und auch noch einen guten Klang haben.

Die Lautsprecher sind für meinen PC als PC Lautsprecher gedacht aber auch als Beschallung für das Wohnzimmer(wenn wir Gäste haben) und andere Räume ... also Lautsprecher die man auch mit sich rumtragen kann(also Kabel und WLAN) ...?!

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da Tipps geben ... vielen lieben Dank!!!

LG DC

PS.: damit fällt dann wohl auch meine 50,- Euro Grenze weg  ... schreibt mir bitte einfach, was Ihr da empfehlen könnt!


----------



## JackA (30. Juli 2017)

Edifier Luna
Mit dem Design müsste man die Frau überzeugen können.
Wenn du Kopfhörer hast, dann gibts dafür Binaurale Aufnahmen zum Anhören, was 1zu1 den Lautsprecherklang wieder gibt (je nach Raum, versteht sich):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCA_xHaV7Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (30. Juli 2017)

WLAN-Lautsprecher: Die Besten aus Tests & Meinungen | testberichte


----------



## Don-Camilo (30. Juli 2017)

...gibt es die EDIFIER Luna E25 auch inkl. WLAN ...?



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Edifier Luna
> Mit dem Design müsste man die Frau überzeugen können.
> Wenn du Kopfhörer hast, dann gibts dafür Binaurale Aufnahmen zum Anhören, was 1zu1 den Lautsprecherklang wieder gibt (je nach Raum, versteht sich):




... oder gibt so etwas ähnliches noch zu kaufen: Harman/Kardon Nova 2.0 Harman/Kardon Nova 2.0 Desktop Wireless Bluetooth NFC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor...wenn die denn zu empfehlen sind


----------



## JackA (30. Juli 2017)

naja hier, hab dir ja schon geschrieben, würde auch ins Budget passen:


> JackA$$ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du musst halt beim Klang eine Grundregel beachten, die dir vllt. nicht ganz klar ist.
> ...


----------



## Tilfred (30. Juli 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Du musst halt beim Klang eine Grundregel beachten, die dir vllt. nicht ganz klar ist.
> Guter kompromissloser Klang braucht Volumen und Volumen gelingt nur, wenn entsprechend groß gebaut wird.
> Lösungen wie von BOSE und co. bringen zwar viel Bass aus relativ kleinen Baumaßen, das gelingt aber auch nur durch Umlenkungen im Gehäuse und auf Kosten des restlichen Klangs.



Ich darf das doch mal zitieren? Danke!


----------



## Don-Camilo (30. Juli 2017)

... denke auch, das die August Boxen zu klein sind um einen guten Klang zu erzeugen.

Habe die jetzt bestellt EDIFIER Luna E25 Design-Lautsprecherset mit Bluetooth (74 Watt), schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi wenn meine Frau das soll will, soll Sie es so haben ... auch wenn ich eigentlich nur kleine gute Boxen für meinen PC haben wollte ... aber wenn Sie die EDIFIER Luna E25 dann bezahlt, kann es mir nur recht sein  Hauptsache die Lautsprecher klingen gut und können auch in der Wohnung verteielt werden !!!


----------



## Don-Camilo (4. August 2017)

... so, nachdem ich nun die Genius SP-HF1250B und die Edifier Luna 25 bei mir hatte, schreibe ich hier mal eine einfache unfachmännische User-Wertung.

Die Genius SP-HF1250B waren klasse vom Sound und vom Preis her, ich kann nichts negatives über die Boxen sagen, ausser das sie für mich etwas zu gross waren um am PC zu stehen, und meiner Frau gefiel die Optik nicht!!!
---> Preis/Leistung TOP. Also wer für kleines Geld gute Boxen haben möchte und genug Platz auf dem schreibtisch hat und die Optik egal ist(ansichtssache), dem kann ich die Genius uneingeschränkt empfehlen!

Die Edifier Luna 25 waren supy Stylisch und hatten natürlich eine noch besseren Klang als die Genius (wen wunderts, kostet ja auch das 4 fache), ich hatte mich gewundert, das aus solchen stylischen Eiern so guter Klang kommen kann.
---> Preis/ Leistung TOP. Wer tolle Boxen haben möchte, die gut klingen und die nicht jeder hat, kann hier uneingeschränkt zugreifen!

Leider mussten wir die Luna 25 wieder Retournieren, das die Eier ohne Signal aus dem PC brummten/ fipsten. Mein Freund kennt sich da etwas aus und hat nach einigen Test einen defekt festgestellt, also Retour!

Nachdem ich nun immer noch keine PC Lautsprecher für mich hatte, hat mein Freund mir seine noch wenig genutzen Teufel Concept B20 für kleines Geld überlassen und ich finde, das die Teufel auch super Boxen, die für meine Verwendung allemal ausreichen. Test  Lautsprecher Multimedia - Teufel Concept B20 - sehr gut - Seite 2.

Meine Frau hätte natürlich gern (wie oben schon erwähnt) gleich in dem Zuge schöne WLAN Boxen für unser Heimnetztwerk gehabt, wie Sie es bei unseren Freunden gesehen hat aber das muss dann erstmal warten, bis wir aus unserem Urlaub zurück sind ... sollte jemand hier Tipps für gute WLAN & Bluetooth uns haben, wäre wir Ihm sehr verbunden !

Euch ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße aus Hamburg ... DC


----------



## JackA (6. August 2017)

Also das mit dem Retournieren fand ich jetzt etwas vorschnell. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Ahnung die Frau hat, aber sowas kann viele Ursachen haben und muss nicht an den Lautsprechern liegen. Das Problem kann sehr viele aktive Lautsprecher betreffen und muss bei Logitech z.B. nicht eintreffen, da sie entweder nen Filter am Eingang haben oder nicht so empfindlich sind, wenn kein Signal anliegt.
- Einmal können das Störgeräusche vom PC selbst sein, wenn die interne Soundkarte Interferezen ausgesetzt ist, dann hört man schön den Systemsound. Haben die Lautsprecher auch gerauscht, als ihr eine mobile Quelle angesteckt habt? Smartphone, Laptop (auf Akkubetrieb), Tablet, etc.?
- Dann kann es eine Masseschleife sein, die sehr häufig auftritt, dagegen hilft ein Ground Loop
- Oder schlecht abgeschirmte Kabel mit Störeinflüssen von außen. Mal ausprobiert das Signalekabel mit Alufolie zu umwickeln?


----------



## KnSN (7. August 2017)

In bis zu 50€ bietet sich weder etwas Gutes an noch etwas sehr Gutes; - dafür ist eine Anschaffung in bis zu 250€ ein zu planen!


----------



## dagger85 (20. August 2017)

Trust Mitho 2.1 Lautsprecher fur Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi


----------

